# Alabama point Red's



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Got this one on the old 4500ss penn gotta love it!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Alabama Reds*

Very nice fish!

I have caught many reds from over there over the years. C2


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah there is good fishing there its hard fighting the tide that rips in there its such a small pass


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Sure likes them biscuits and mustard....uuumm!


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a nice one how long was the red. I caught one there tuesday night @ the beach side that was 26" and 8.5 lb. :thumbup: up one your red.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont know how long he was prob 30ish maby..lol...he fit in the cooler sideways.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

:notworthy:


----------

